# Upgrade Hard Drive on Hughes sd-dvr80



## julio67 (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a Hughes sd-dvr80 and I want to either add a second hd or just replace the existing 80gig. I have an IDE Western Digital 500gig drive, if I just want to replace it how do I format it? What software can I use? Could I clone the 80gig and put that image on the new drive? I also have an USB/Firewire 1tb external western digital drive, could I just plug this into the USB of the DVR?

 Thank you so much for your help on these questions. 

JR


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You use mfstools or winmfs to copy and expand.

I would recommend you just replace the drive. It is a bit risky runnign two drives, and IMHO, not worth the risk on a drive as small as an 80GB, especially when large drives are so cheap.

No, you cannot expand a TiVo by plugging a drive into its USB ports.


----------



## julio67 (Nov 23, 2004)

How can I just replace the drive and copy all the recordings over as well make sure the Tivo drives sees the extra space? I want to go from originall 80gig to 500gig drive
Thanks


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

The WinMFS software will allow you to copy your 80g hd to your 500g hd. There is a command that will allow you to retain your recordings.


----------

